# uso de los condensadores



## nitrox (Dic 11, 2006)

Por favor escribanme todos los usos de los condensadores

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Dario Vega (Dic 12, 2006)

Aqui hay buena información

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

Saludos


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 15, 2009)

Despues de mirarme la Wiki, continuo teniendo una duda respecto el uso de los Condensadores:

Si los electroliticos no se aconsejan para AC por la polaridad, por que se utilizan por ejemplo como condensador de bypass (creeo que se llaman asi) en las entradas y salidad de  varios ICs? significa que solamente se puedeen usar entonces con DC? o es que hasta cierta frecuencia o Voltaje SI se puede usar un electrolitico con AC?

otra cosa,
Me podriais recomendar algun libro/enlace/etc sobre componentes, sus aplicaciones, cuando elegir unos y no otros...
por ejemplo para diodos, condensadores, transistores...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Si los electroliticos no se aconsejan para AC por la polaridad, por que se utilizan por ejemplo como condensador de bypass (creeo que se llaman asi) en las entradas y salidad de  varios ICs? significa que solamente se puedeen usar entonces con DC? o es que hasta cierta frecuencia o Voltaje SI se puede usar un electrolitico con AC?


En esa ubicación que mencionás no actúan como bypass, sino como filtros para desacoplar continua. 
Como lo que interesa que llegue a la entrada de un amplificador es la corriente alterna (en eso se transformadorrma el sonido), se pone uno a para evitar que llegue cualquier componente de continua que pueda traer la señal y, muchas veces, para hacer un filtro RC. Como adivinarás de lo anterior, los condensadores bloquean el paso de continua entre sus terminales, pero sólo "estorban" el paso de alterna.
Hay otra característica que es la reactancia capacitiva (a esto se debe el "estorbo" anterior). Dicho muy resumido, presentan más resistencia al paso de las frecuencias más bajas, y menos al paso de las altas. En esto se  apoyan los filtros RC. Hay fórmulas para calcularlos, pero no compliquemos el asunto. 
Al poner un condensador en la entrada para bloquear la continua, hay que tener en cuenta que también va a bajar el volumen de las frecuencias más bajas, cosa que pasará en menor medida si el condensador es de mayor capacidad. Usualmente no pasan de 4u7 o 10uf los de las entradas, porque ya con esos valores no se pierde señal útil (o por lo menos se pierde poca). Leé sobre los filtros RC si te interesa este tema.

Cuando los condensadores están en la salida, otra vez se usan para bloquear la continua que pueda aparecer en la amplificación de la señal. Esto se da casi exclusivamente en los amplificador con fuente simple (0, +V), en donde a la onda se le agrega +V/2 para que todo funcione como debe. En este caso, la pata positiva irá a la salida del amplificador, y la negativa al parlante, que se conecta a 0V a través de su bobina.
Para simplificar, digamos entonces que el condensador tiene 0V en su pata negativa.
Cuando la salida está en un pico positivo, tiene un valor de V/2 de continua más V/2 de la cresta de la alterna. El condensador tiene (+V) en su pata positiva y 0V en la negativa. 
Cuando está en su cresta negativa, hay +V/2 de continua más (-V)/2 de alterna. El condensador tiene 0V en su pata positiva, y 0V en su negativa. Otra vez, no hay problemas de polaridad y forma un filtro RC, esta vez con el parlante como resistencia. Esa es la versión simplificada.
El hecho de que se usen capacitores polarizados se debe a que es muy difícil conseguir no polarizados de valores y voltajes suficientemente altos como los que se requieren, además de que los polarizados son mucho más baratos.



			
				Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Me podriais recomendar algun libro/enlace/etc sobre componentes, sus aplicaciones, cuando elegir unos y no otros... por ejemplo para diodos, condensadores, transistores...


Una vez que entendés qué hace cada componente, sabés dónde irá uno u otro para lograr el efecto deseado. Después, leyendo las características de cada uno, elegís específicamente cuál usar.
Lamentablemente no existe una regla de oro del tipo "Para _esto_ siempre usá _tal cosa_"

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Me podriais recomendar algun libro/enlace/etc sobre componentes, sus aplicaciones, cuando elegir unos y no otros...
> por ejemplo para diodos, condensadores, transistores...



Estos links te pueden servir 

http://www.kemet.com/kemet/web/homepage/kfbk3.nsf/vaFeedbackFAQ/0F05C4C1F74A2D2485256F170052CD15/$file/2008-11%20Update%20-%20Ceramic%20versus%20Tantalum.pdf
http://www.niccomp.com/help/AluminumElectrolyticCapacitors.asp
http://www.niccomp.com/help/presentations/ceramtrain6020.ppt
http://www.niccomp.com/help/presentations/Alumlytictrain6020.ppt

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/caps/caps.html
http://www.automotivedesignline.com/howto/190301146;jsessionid=ZCAM1Y3SYP2FOQSNDLQSKHSCJUNN2JVN


----------



## Mario1979 (Feb 16, 2009)

ahora ya me quedan claras esas funciones, dependiendo de si esta como filtro pasobajo o alto.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## thevenin (Feb 16, 2009)

Mario1979 dijo:
			
		

> Despues de mirarme la Wiki, continuo teniendo una duda respecto el uso de los Condensadores:
> 
> Si los electroliticos no se aconsejan para AC por la polaridad, por que se utilizan por ejemplo como condensador de bypass (creeo que se llaman asi) en las entradas y salidad de  varios ICs? significa que solamente se puedeen usar entonces con DC? o es que hasta cierta frecuencia o Voltaje SI se puede usar un electrolitico con AC?
> 
> ...




Este lo compré yo y me pareció bastante bueno:
http://www.agapea.com/libros/Selecc...-circuitos-electronicos-isbn-842671336X-i.htm

Quizás le falta algo sobre tiristores, pero trata resistencias, diodos, condensadores, transistores bipolares y mosfet, disipadores, transformadores. Vienen bastantes referencias de componentes discretos.

Para integrados ya hay otros libros más específicos según el tema.


----------

